# Life Insurance



## ksandru (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, everyone:

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. My husband and I just bought our first home, and like many couples, wanted to get additional life insurance should one of us pass away. We signed with New York Life on the condition that we pass a physical. Well, my husband who is slightly overweight, was denied because he was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes. Even though I weigh much more than he does and do not have any other health issues, I was turned down because of my weight. Does anyone know of any Life Insurance companies that will insure you without a medical exam?

Please let me know. Thanks, Kathy


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2007)

Ksandru, I have a few suggestions for you. Insurance is tricky to get for fat people. You have already found this out. So, once we get it - we tend to hold on to it. First, if possible, when leaving a job, trip to hold onto insurance by using Cobra - this allows a person to keep insurance by paying both your portion and the employer's portion of the payments. This only lasts for 18 months tho - but it is a short term protection.

If that window of opportunity has closed, I noticed you live in New Jersey. I goggled NJ & they have an Health & Life Insurance Commission that states they are charged with helping people with disabilties get insurance. Their website is http://www.state.nj.us/dobi/lifehealthmain.html
and their phone number is 1-609-292-5427. They are a Dept of the State of New Jersey, out of the Dept of Banking & Insurance, Located in Trenton.

If you do not get satisfaction from that state agency, you might also contact the NAAFA (National Association for Fat Advancement) Link to the Persons with Disability Law Center. They offer to help people with insurance discrimination issues. Their website is http://www.naafa.org/documents/brochures/law_center.html
They are in Atlanta, GA and their phone number is 1-404-892-4200.

Good luck & may the force be with you.

Moore2me


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 25, 2007)

Does either of your jobs offer voluntary life in addtion to the standard life that most jobs offer? If so you can usually get involved in that without a physical.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 25, 2007)

Usually the company will rate you on a different table then the standard table. I know when I sold insurance I had a client who was a BBW with Diabetes (Type 2) and we rated her on Table D rather then the standard A table.


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Oct 25, 2007)

If the company that you work for offers voluntary benefits through Colonial Life and Accident or AFLAC you can purchase a policy through payroll deduction. These companies both offer life insurance and it is fully portable if you leave your employer...Just sign up for electronic funds transfer and it works out great.

You dont always need to do a physical. The underwriting is much more open when you are applying for a small amount of coverage 50K-100K and the health questions are minimal. The more coverage you are applying for the more information they will want on you. Anything over 100K generally requires the life insurance company to look at your medical history/records. I know many of the carriers I represent require blood and urine, height and weight for anything over 100K. If you are looking at over 500K you will most likely need an EKG. You should contact an independent life insurance broker that has access to many companies and they can lead you to the right place. Many of us have access to 40-60 life insurance companies through brokerage networks. 

I have had quite a bit of success with Prudential when I am insuring heavy folks. I have insured a few folks with them that were 330-440 pounds. It does cost more for the coverage, but it's available. 

One more thing you can try if you have a mortgage is to call your mortgage company and see if they have any guaranteed issue life insurance to offer. I would be surprised if they havent already deluged you with offers through junkmail and telemarketing already. Look at the fine print though. Some of these contracts are just plain shit. 

You are going to have to do some legwork, but there difinitely are companies that will do this. They ALL have different underwriting requirements and you need to find the one that is the best fit for you. 

I hope this helps.

Bill


----------

